# GentooPub a Milano : Venerdì 1/VI/07

## .:deadhead:.

Proposta: Gpub al Movida ( Via Rosales 9, Zona Garibaldi, Corso Como ) Ore 18:00 - Venerdì 1 giugno.

Proviamo ad innestare il meccanismo del GPub mensile, come investire bene un po' dello stipendio/paghetta  :Wink: 

Aggiornerò costantemente la prima pagina con i partecipanti. Dal 3d dello scorso GPub, mi sembra di capire che si son già prenotati:

```

.:deadhead:.

randomaze

fede

ClodX

coda+alessandra

drizzt

mouser+laVale

comio

akiross

ElDios

```

Son aperte le sottoscrizioni! Venghino gentooisti venghino...

iauz

----------

## codadilupo

codadilupo + alessandra

----------

## drizztbsd

Ci sono!

----------

## mouser

L'ho detto nell'altro thread e lo ripeto

mouser+laVale

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Federico (da solo visto che non gli presentate mai amiche socievoli :p)

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Federico (da solo visto che non gli presentate mai amiche socievoli :p)

 

su, un bel ragazzo come te, tanto a modo e che piace alle mamme, come puo' aver bisogno di una mano  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Federico (da solo visto che non gli presentate mai amiche socievoli :p) 
> 
> su, un bel ragazzo come te, tanto a modo e che piace alle mamme, come puo' aver bisogno di una mano 
> 
> Coda

 

io ci sono  :Smile:  vi chiederò come al solito i vostri nomi (no nick)  :Very Happy: 

luigi

----------

## federico

Io per gli amici sono Fede  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Fiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu io non lo sapevo mica che avevate spostato al 1o giugno  :Very Happy: 

Io saro' presente!

... mouser, porti l'amica della vale anche 'sta volta, vero?  :Very Happy:  Prometto che faccio il bravo boyscout e la intratterro' di piu'  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## federico

Aki pero' mi pareva un po' timida, o noi le facciamo schifo !!

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Aki pero' mi pareva un po' timida, o noi le facciamo schifo !!

 

mi son perso un gpub ? non ricordo piu' nulla dell'accaduto... oddio, troppi zombie stanno dando i loro nefasti effetti!  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Mi pare che ci fossi... Forse troppi gentoo pub a lungo andare creano effetti malevoli sul tuo organismo !!!

----------

## akiross

Massi' dai che c'eri, era quando mi son vestito con la cravatta  :Very Happy: 

Edit: mi stavo dimenticando la risposta a fede :]

mh, secondo me piu' che altro si sentiva desolata per via delle discussioni che si facevano... Non sembrava interessatissima a portatili etc XD

Bho comunque se la porta io ho promesso che faccio del mio meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bisognerà creare una fondazione ,anzi no una comunità di recupero da gentoopub... Come sede legale propogongo... il Movida   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

che bello rivedere le foto degli anni passati, snif  :Crying or Very sad:   :Very Happy:   quanti ricordi, quanta gente è passata per quei tavoli...

----------

## akiross

Diciamola tutta... il movida fallirebbe senza i gentoo pub.

XD

----------

## codadilupo

dunque, nessun altro ?

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> dunque, nessun altro ?

 

Forse io... ma lo scoprirò solo alle 17.30 di venerdì 1!

----------

## comio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   dunque, nessun altro ? 
> 
> Forse io... ma lo scoprirò solo alle 17.30 di venerdì 1!

 

io ho sentito che quelli dell'atm vogliono fare uno sciopero. qualcuno sa nulla?

http://www.atm-mi.it/ATM/Informarsi/Info+viabilita/Informazioni/25_05_07_sciopero_1_giugno.htm

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

PORCADIQUELLAMAMMADEISINDACALISTI... Incrocio le dita, ma per me è grigia... Eccheccavolo, manco il gpub mi fate fare...

----------

## lavish

stichizzato  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ^^

bella li si cena fuori??  :Very Happy: 

E' molto vicino alla stazione vedo...se El Dios mi passa a prendere bene, altrimenti mi munisco di bombe a mano e coltelli e prendo il treno (ATM del menga permettendo).

A presto!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> bella li si cena fuori??

 

E' happy hour, e lì al movida, oltre a fare buoni cocktails si magna sempre bene, con primo e secondo caldi oltre che tanti altri stuzzichini freddi, per cui stai certa che uscirai sazia dal GPub.

Ellalà ma abiti ad Arcore, mica a Cinesello Beach  :Wink: 

Anticipo il GPub alle 18 dato che lo sciopero parte a quell'ora per cui c'è buona probabilità di puntalità  :Very Happy:  almeno per il sottoscritto...

----------

## codadilupo

come al solito, io finiro' alle 17.00, quindi gli spaesati mi dicano se c'e' bisogno che li passi a prelevare in garibaldi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mouser

Io e Vale, dato anche lo sciopero, ci attiveremo la USE="+macchina" e vedremo di esserci... speriamo che questo sciopero non blocchi completamente la strada....

Ma poi mi chiedo, e mi par strano..... ma con tutti questi problemi che hanno i dipendenti ATM com'è che gli scioperi li fanno sempre al Venerdì sera??? A me puzza un pò tanto di weekend allungato, cmq  :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque se qualcuno nel milanese ha bisogno di uno strappo no problem.

Ma ho creato così tanto scompiglio portando l'amica della mia gechina ufficiosa???? asdasdasd

Mi sa che è pericoloso...

Comunque ragazzi (<-- leggi Fede et Akiross), mano alle borse del ghiaccio perchè mi sa che a sto giro non viene.... se vi azzardate a toccare Vale vi formatto il cervello da remoto ed installo Winzozz ME.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io ho atteso fino ad ora per capire se potevo venire... ma ho un compleanno e non potrò esserci....

ClodX ti aspetto al prossimo GPub.  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io ho atteso fino ad ora per capire se potevo venire... ma ho un compleanno e non potrò esserci....
> 
> ClodX ti aspetto al prossimo GPub. 

 

Io sono in zona poli... però al ritorno devo arrivare a chiaravalle :S

any idea?

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma poi mi chiedo, e mi par strano..... ma con tutti questi problemi che hanno i dipendenti ATM com'è che gli scioperi li fanno sempre al Venerdì sera??? A me puzza un pò tanto di weekend allungato, cmq 
> 
> 

 

[sarcasmo gratuito e di pessimo gusto]

questo succede ad avere gli autisti con un contratto che prevede condizioni economiche tra le più alte d'Italia nel comparto trasporti.   :Mr. Green: 

[/sarcasmo gratuito e di pessimo gusto]

 :Twisted Evil:  non ho resistito   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ClodX

 *mouser wrote:*   

> A me puzza un pò tanto di weekend allungato, cmq 

 

eh eh XD

 *mouser wrote:*   

> se vi azzardate a toccare Vale vi formatto il cervello da remoto ed installo Winzozz ME.  

 

e qui avrei paura...  :Shocked: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io ho atteso fino ad ora per capire se potevo venire... ma ho un compleanno e non potrò esserci.... 
> 
> ClodX ti aspetto al prossimo GPub. 

 

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....peccato...vabbè dai alla prox c vediamo ^^

Lo sciopero inizia alle 18 giusto? ok allora prendo il treno prima...arrivo in staz giusto giusto alle 18...

Ragazzi se poi devo andare via prima ve la prendete? Non credo, però può capitare.....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@coda

io strano ma vero potrei anzi dovrei arrivare presto, dato che mi muovo con i mezzi, quindi potrei allegramente occuparmi io di chi arriva a garibaldi ed è "spaesato".

@comio

uhm... geco in auto oppure taxi oppure sciopero annullato.

@ClodX

non c'è alcun problema

@tutti gli altri...

Ci si vede al movida dalle 18 in poi: domani chiamo e prenoto una tavolata

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> @coda
> 
> io strano ma vero potrei anzi dovrei arrivare presto, dato che mi muovo con i mezzi, quindi potrei allegramente occuparmi io di chi arriva a garibaldi ed è "spaesato".
> 
> @comio
> ...

 

Faccio di tutto per arrivarci.

ciao

----------

## drizztbsd

@deadhead:

come torni a casa?  :Razz: 

@altri (akiross?):

i treni vanno, è solo ATM che rosica una cifra

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mboh... elemosinerò un passaggio o mi farò una bella passeggiata  :Wink: 

//EDIT:

Giustamente mi son scordato che ho il treno di fianco a casa: prendo alle 22.30 e in 5minuti 5 son arrivato, ringrazio drizzt per avermelo ricordato...

Cmq ci si può mettere d'accordo, in fondo: alcuni vengono in auto ed uno strappo fino a cadorna non penso ci sia un problema a darvelo.

@comio

tu non hai un treno che passa vicino a casa tua?

----------

## federico

Allooora...

Mouser, io posso compilarmi nella tua macchina?  :Smile:  Non ho capito se lo sciopero mi impedisce di venire o solo di tornare...

E poi se le tipelle non vengono e' colpa di akiross, che e' un vecchio bavoso...

Comunque ho scoperto che coda e' pieno di amichette che nasconde eh... BELL'AMICO CODA!!!

----------

## codadilupo

@chiunque

se vivete dalle parti di rho/legnano vi posso portare a casa io. Se vivete dalle parti di Limbiate/Varedo, posso portarvi se non mi fermo a rho  :Razz: 

@federico

sono troppo vecchie per te, marpione  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non ho capito se lo sciopero mi impedisce di venire o solo di tornare...

 Fino alle 18 i mezzi vanno, per cui se non sei in giro ma pigli il metro ce la fai a venire... Il ritorno però è meno comodo. Fede, ma la tua supercar?! Non la sfoggi?

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi se le tipelle non vengono e' colpa di akiross, che e' un vecchio bavoso...

 AHAHA   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  maddai, aveva pure camicia e cravatta! Era una persona rispettabbbbile  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Allora ho capito, sono io il vecchio bavoso e non rispettabile!!! TUTTO TORNA!!!

La mia supercar non ha molto da sfoggiare al momento perche' tutte le elettroniche sono sul tavolo, e le plastiche degli interni accatastati in garage, e le viti che la tengono assieme buttate in un vasetto in ordine cronologico...  :Smile: 

Cavoli ma io alle 18 non saro' mai la  :Smile:  Mi sa che devo ottimizzarmi...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi sa che devo ottimizzarmi...

 

prova con qualche opzione nel chost, no so tipo LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Io mi son liberato.. io mi son liberatoooo...

Se riesco vengo...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Mi sa che devo ottimizzarmi... 
> 
> prova con qualche opzione nel chost, no so tipo LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1" 
> 
> Coda

 

Sei un nerd :p

----------

## federico

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Io mi son liberato.. io mi son liberatoooo...
> 
> Se riesco vengo... 

 

Non ti vogliamo piu' !! :p

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Io mi son liberato.. io mi son liberatoooo...
> 
> Se riesco vengo...  
> 
> Non ti vogliamo piu' !! :p

 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  peccato che vado sempre volentieri dove non sono voluto....   :Laughing: 

----------

## ClodX

Ecco bravo quindi vieni!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dai cosÃ¬ vi conosco tutti insieme con tipe annesse ^^

----------

## mouser

Allora, confermo la presenza mia e di Vale.

Inoltre: vengono anche Alessandra (l'amica di Vale) e Marco (il fratello di Vale), quindi aggiungiamo anche due posti.

@Federico:

Mah, teoricamente un posto in macchina ce l'ho per riportarti a casa, ma dopo che hai scritto il mio nick in quel modo non saprei se accompagnarti semplicemente a casa o stordirti e farti svegliare sotto casa con un tatuaggio del logo di IE7 sulla schiena   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> farti svegliare sotto casa con un tatuaggio del logo di IE7 sulla schiena

 

Perché tatuarlo quando si può marchiare a fuoco?

----------

## ClodX

Perfidi XD

Allora visto che viene gente "estranea" al forum vedo se posso portare un'amica ^^

Una domanda.....come vi riconosco??

non credo che potrei portare il mio Tux x farmi riconoscere, Ã¨ un pÃ² grosso x viaggiare...  :Confused: 

----------

## mouser

Allora, mi sembrava strano che andasse tutto liscio.....

Marco (il fratello di Vale) non viene, Alessandra è in forse (probabilmente ha casotti con lavoro+sciopero).

Ricordo che il GPub è un'occasione per noi del forum di incontrarci, conoscerci di persona e chiaccherare del più e del meno, quindi persone "esterne" al forum sono sempre ben accette... più siamo più ci divertiamo...

... unito al fatto che ci sono anche Akiross e Fede, ClodX, direi che fai bene a portare l'amica  :Laughing: 

@Akiross: sto giro è un casotto.... ti metterai 2 cravatte?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Per il riconoscimento, personalmente avrò indosso la maglietta dei GeCHI (come al solito  :Very Happy:  )... e poi basta che entri, guardi... siamo il tavolo con le persone più simpatiche  :Laughing:   Semplice no???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

I gechi son rinomati per accoglienza e divertimento: ogni nuovo partecipante è sempre ben accetto !  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda il come ritrovarci, posso anche passare io per garibaldi a recuperare un po' di gente così andiamo a colpo sicuro...

Io conto di esser per le 18 in stazione garibaldi. Maglietta dei GeCHI di ordinanza davanti alle fermate dei taxi, fuori.

Cmq non vi preoccupare, basta che fate sapere ~ l'ora d'arrivo...

----------

## akiross

 *federico wrote:*   

> Comunque ho scoperto che coda e' pieno di amichette che nasconde eh... BELL'AMICO CODA!!!

 

Cos'e' 'sta camorra?? E IOOO non ne sapevo niente?

Meno male che c'e' Fede a tenermi syncato! TZE'!

Coda, ti rimuovero' dai miei feed. Tze'!

 :Very Happy: 

Comunque io no problem, trenitalia funziona alla grande (ma questo lo sapevamo gia', vero?)  :Very Happy: 

A venerdi'!

----------

## ClodX

Bella li! allora alle 18:05 circa arrivo in stazione...come segno di ricononoscimento nn ho nulla...

vorrÃ  dire che faro' la donna-ombra XD

----------

## bandreabis

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Bella li! allora alle 18:05 circa arrivo in stazione...come segno di ricononoscimento nn ho nulla...
> 
> vorrÃ  dire che faro' la donna-ombra XD

 

Potresti portarti un esemplare vivo di pinguino gentoo.... allora sì che sai ben riconoscibile....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> E IOOO non ne sapevo niente?
> 
> Meno male che c'e' Fede a tenermi syncato! TZE'!
> 
> Coda, ti rimuovero' dai miei feed. Tze'!

 

che vve devo di': venite tutti alla grigliata di federico il 2 giugno  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

Ah gia', a proposito di orari: il barbuto akiross ha lezione fino alle 1830, quindi non arrivo prima delle 19.

Se per caso arrivasse qualche dolce fanciulla in mia assenza, iniziate pure voi... A presentarMI  :Very Happy:  Poi quando arrivo vedro' di sfoggiare il mio saper fare (scusate, non sapevo come scrivere savoir faire).

XD

Ciauz!

EDIT: Coda, guarda che scherzo... Lo sai che tu sei il mio preferito, a te perdono tutto  :Very Happy:  awbawuawh

----------

## codadilupo

 *akiross wrote:*   

> EDIT: Coda, guarda che scherzo... Lo sai che tu sei il mio preferito, a te perdono tutto  awbawuawh

 

se, se: si chiama 'ho bisogno di un passaggio" tutto questo buonismo. Che non lo so ?  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## drizztbsd

Per la cronaca: http://www.atm-mi.it/ATM/Informarsi/Info+viabilita/Informazioni/31_05_2007_venerd%C3%AC_1_giugno_sospeso_lo_sciopero_di_8_ore.htm

Hanno sospeso lo sciopero, ci sono solo i cobas (superficie) QUINDI le metro vanno

----------

## comio

 *Drizzt Do` Urden wrote:*   

> Per la cronaca: http://www.atm-mi.it/ATM/Informarsi/Info+viabilita/Informazioni/31_05_2007_venerd%C3%AC_1_giugno_sospeso_lo_sciopero_di_8_ore.htm
> 
> Hanno sospeso lo sciopero, ci sono solo i cobas (superficie) QUINDI le metro vanno

 

confermo la conferma della mia presenza allora  :Smile: 

ci vediamo al movida.

luigi

----------

## bandreabis

Ho la vaga sensazione che l'abbiate capito, ma non riesco a venire... sono arrivato a casa solo ora....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ClodX

...............................non me ne parlare.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## drizztbsd

FINE

Beh dai direi che stasera il numero uno era akiross  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

AHAH esagera!

Ormai c'e' il gruppetto confermato senza il quale la serata non passa  :Very Happy:  [Tipo fede coi suoi aneddoti :'D]

Invece io farei un applauso a deadhead che invece organizza bene! Anche se ancora ho la retina con su i flash XD

Aspettero' con ansia il prossimo!  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

io sto ancora aspettando le foto del durante e del dopo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> io sto ancora aspettando le foto del durante e del dopo 
> 
> Coda

 

pure io

----------

## drizztbsd

Beh dai a differenza dell'altra volta abbiamo fatto meno i nerd e abbiamo reso più partecipe l'Alessandra (no, non la tipa di coda  :Razz: )

Ecco le foto di deadhead: http://fossil.dnsalias.org/gallery/Gentoo%20Pub/01-06-07/

Chiunque abbia foto è pregato di mandarmele a timothy.redaelli@gmail.com

----------

## bandreabis

Attendo le foto per vedere cosa mi son persooooo.....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

Ma lols, siamo usciti tutti una meraviglia  :Very Happy: 

bandreabis, ti rifarai al prossimo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Invece io farei un applauso a deadhead che invece organizza bene!

 

 :Embarassed:  eheh   :Wink:  grassie grassie, fa piacere rivedervi tutti : son stato stra contento dell'altissima partecipazione e  della perfetta riuscita del tutto.

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Aspettero' con ansia il prossimo! 

 

Mi spiace molto che qualcuno non sia riuscito a passare a trovarci, ma niente paura, 2/3 settimane e ci ripeteremo! don't worry! Stay tuned! Hot Dog! New York! 

...

ok ok basta  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Bamboocha!!

----------

## akiross

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Bamboocha!!

 

rofl!

Quest'uomo guarda troppa tivu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> ...............................non me ne parlare. 

 

Tranquilla, ormai sei gia' stata etichettata come pacchista. !!

----------

